# I don't know what else to do! Getting really worried now.



## ems07 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok, so I completed my paramedic training a couple months ago and now just need to pass my written. I passed my Practical exam with flying colors and I have attempted my written 2 times. I just sent in my money, so I can just schedule another test whenever I am ready. But, I am really scared! I cannot afford to fail it again, as I would have to take 48hrs of training. I have been studying non-stop and do not know what else to study. Now, I will post the results from my first and second attempt:
   --- After seeing the result, if you have any input PLEASE help ---

NREMT-P attempt #1

Paramedic Statement of Performance 
Airway and Breathing
Includes assessment and interventions for respiratory distress, patient airway, oxygen delivery systems and ventilatory support.
*Near Passing* 

Cardiology
Includes assessment and interventions for non-traumatic chest pain, cardiovascular compromise, cardiac arrest and post-resuscitation care.
* Below Passing *

Trauma
Includes assessment and interventions for bleeding, burns, shock, soft tissue injuries, chest, head, spine and extremity trauma.
*Below Passing *

Medical
Includes assessment and interventions for altered mental status, allergic reaction, poisoning, overdose, heat and cold emergencies, near-drowning, bites and stings, behavioral problems, endocrine disorders, seizures and communicable diseases.
* Below Passing* 

OB/Peds
Includes assessment and interventions for pediatric trauma, respiratory distress, seizures, fever, abdominal pain, abuse and neglect, shock, cardiac arrest, communicable diseases, gynecological emergencies, childbirth and neonatal care.
*Above Passing *

EMS Operations
Includes scene safety, medical direction, CISD, legal issues, emergency vehicle operations, lifting and moving patients, communications, documentation, infection control precautions, triage, DNR, and quality improvement.
* Near Passing *



NREMT-P attempt #2

Paramedic Statement of Performance 
Airway and Breathing
Includes assessment and interventions for respiratory distress, patient airway, oxygen delivery systems and ventilatory support.
*Near Passing* 

Cardiology
Includes assessment and interventions for non-traumatic chest pain, cardiovascular compromise, cardiac arrest and post-resuscitation care.
*Near Passing *

Trauma
Includes assessment and interventions for bleeding, burns, shock, soft tissue injuries, chest, head, spine and extremity trauma.
*Near Passing *

Medical
Includes assessment and interventions for altered mental status, allergic reaction, poisoning, overdose, heat and cold emergencies, near-drowning, bites and stings, behavioral problems, endocrine disorders, seizures and communicable diseases.
*Near Passing *

OB/Peds
Includes assessment and interventions for pediatric trauma, respiratory distress, seizures, fever, abdominal pain, abuse and neglect, shock, cardiac arrest, communicable diseases, gynecological emergencies, childbirth and neonatal care.
*Below Passing* 

EMS Operations
Includes scene safety, medical direction, CISD, legal issues, emergency vehicle operations, lifting and moving patients, communications, documentation, infection control precautions, triage, DNR, and quality improvement.
*Near Passing *


Ok, as you can see everything went up besides Peds/OB!! That went down for some reason 

I guess anything will help, Thank You


----------



## MedicMonty (Oct 26, 2008)

ems07,

Hopefully you're already doing this, but I didn't see it in your post - have you talked to your instructor?  Most of us are MORE than glad to help out a student having trouble with a certification exam or set you up with a study buddy/tutor that can help you review.  Your instructor is most likely THE BEST resource for you, because he/she should already understand your learning style, strengths and weaknesses, etc.  My advice is, don't wait until the third fail to go get the formal remediation - talk to your instructor and do it on your own, albeit less formally, ASAP.

Having said that, the fact that you're very close on most aspects and had a score in one area actually go down, makes me wonder if you're really giving yourself a fair shake at the test or if you're psyching yourself out before you start.  One thing that might help is some education on test-taking skills.  This can range from helping you remember to do the simple things that are hard to stick to (read EVERY answer before choosing the correct one) to the things that are a little less intuitive (like how to pick between two "right" answers).  Knowing your stuff is still the best solution to test anxiety, but if you've done your homework, this may help too.

Good luck, and let us know how you did!

NJM


----------



## ems07 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, I have been getting help from my instructors... they are always there when you need help (which is awsome).  I have also been gettin A LOT of help from my coworkers, as I do a lot of my studying at work, they are also very helpful!

Now that you mention it, I am going to be looking for some websites or articles on test taking. I feel very comforable with my knowledge now, more so then I did on my first 2 attempts! Thanks to all the medics and instructors at work!  Although I feel frustrated at times, I also feel excited, and really really want to start doing ALS skills again.


----------



## EMTJDUB (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm getting ready to take the NREMT Paramedic Exam for the first time in a few weeks. I've been studying with practice exam books. I feel like I'm reenforcing my knowledge, but I'm worried that the test is more scenario based and the books don't really prepare me for that as much. Do I have a bunch of scenarios to look forward to????    Anyway, I hope you pass it this next time!! I think the people (medics) around you would be you best resource!!!


----------

